
Yahoo Axis Software License and Service Terms: "Terms will go here" - cobychapple
http://info.yahoo.com/legal/us/yahoo/axis/en-us/
======
cobychapple
In case it gets updated, here's a screenshot: <http://cl.ly/GsAx>

------
smagch
(´・ω・｀)This is like a TODO.

